# [EVDL] Inverter and solar charge controller project Burning Man for art car



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> David Chapman wrote:
> > Working on a little project for my trip to Burning Man...
> > Mission: control 3 x 12V 15W solar panels to charge a couple of my 24
> > V flooded Nicad battery packs to supply an inverter capable of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Although I really like the Trace (now Xantrex) C-40 for flexibility (and
durability) from 12/24/48V systems, I have used these two from Morningstar
on both 12V and 24V systems
http://www.amazon.com/Morningstar-PS-15-ProStar-Charge-Controller/dp/B002MQNAIO

http://www.morningstarcorp.com/en/pro-star

and
http://www.civicsolar.com/product/morningstar-ss-10l-24v
http://www.morningstarcorp.com/en/sun-saver


I would also agree with Cor, you're gonna need larger panels, or else
expect intermittent run time for your planned loads. Is it windy out there
in Black Rock city? small wind turbines are more eco-nomical in $$/watt
than solar.




> David Chapman <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi all,
> > Working on a little project for my trip to Burning Man and I am a little
> ...


----------

